# Dymethazine



## egodog48 (Feb 7, 2009)

Anybody here know much abou how well this is working vs. sides.  This stuff is quite the buzz and seems to be yielding amazing results for everyone.

Is this stuff a progestin?


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 7, 2009)

egodog48 said:


> Anybody here know much abou how well this is working vs. sides.  This stuff is quite the buzz and seems to be yielding amazing results for everyone.
> 
> Is this stuff a progestin?



Here is what I can find on it.

*Roxilon, Anabolic Steroid Category: Steroid Information 
Roxilon is the commercial name given to the steroid compound Dimethazine, also known as mebolazine. This potent oral anabolic steroid was derived from dihydrotestosterone and has a very unique structure. 
The dimethazine molecule is made from two methyldrostanolone molecules, bonded together with an azine bridge. When administered, the body chemically breaks this bond so that the drug provides free methyldrostalone, the compound used in Superdrol. 
Dimethazine was first described in 1962 and developed further into a medicine by Ormonoterapia Richter in Italy. The firm sold the steroid as Roxilon throughout Italy and as Dostalon in Mexico. It has also been sold under licence by Lepetit. 
When sold, dimethazine was evaluated to cure and treat several conditions ranging from promotion of growth in underweight children and adolescents, the treatment of osteoporosis and as a general anabolic in conditions necessitating the use of such an agent. 
The steroid has since been added to the list of long and forgotten anabolic preparations. The steroid saw limited success in the medical field and was discontinued by the manufacturer some years ago which marked the end of dimethazine as it was once known. 
When used by athletes, this drug was highly favoured for it’s ability to promote solid gains in lean muscle tissue without excess water retention and fat gain. The results and behaviour of this steroid compares vary similarly with drostanolone propionate (Matheron), although as an oral c-17alpha alkylated steroid it presents considerably more toxicity. 
Under the administration of dimethazine, estrogen related side effects should not be a concern. dimethazine is not aromatised by the body and anti estrogens will not be necessary. Due to the inability to convert to estrogen, even sensitive intervals should not suffer side effects like gynecomastia and a lean ripped look will be produced. 
Androgenic side effects are always likely to present themselves, even with weak anabolic steroids. Side effects relating to the increase of androgens can range from acne and oily skin, to hair loss. Women are warned off using anabolic steroids in doses required to promote muscle growth as typical side effects for women can be, deepening of the voice, facial and body hair growth along with menstrual irregularities. 
Due to dimethazine being part of the c17-alpha alkylated family, liver toxicity is likely and higher doses can result in life threatening conditions. It is advisable to visit a physician periodically throughout administration to spot potential problems early. 
You will not be able to find dimethazine as a steroid for sale anywhere nowadays. It is not commercially produced nor is it available on the black market. 

*


Here is a link on another board about it.

Dymethazine


----------



## jwalk127 (Feb 7, 2009)

ive been reading up on this stuff for quite some time, my roomate is about to become my personal guinea pig so i cant wait!


----------



## egodog48 (Feb 7, 2009)

I was thinking about running it in April but I am fairly susceptible to progestin related sides is why I asked.

Seems like a solid product though, and although it basically has the same compound as superdrol, it does not seem to be giving off any water retention or bloat.  I have also heard about people gaining the ridiculous amounts of weight AND losing inches around the waist.  Not too shabby


----------

